# Just finished up , hidden Tang



## Razor Blade (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is one that is done waiting on the sheath.I will get it next week. This is 1/4 inch cpm 154 stainless steel. The blade is about 5 inches and sitting in an elk horn handle, with a nice butt cap. The guard is brass with thin g-10 red liners.Please excuse the light reflections on the blade in the first pic. Thanks for looking. Scott


----------



## John I. Shore (Aug 16, 2012)

I like it!  Looks real good there Scott.  Takin that one to the GUILD show?  Might just have to put some fingerprints on it.  

John I.


----------



## tedsknives (Aug 16, 2012)

Awh, now ya just showing out     Great job brother


----------



## wvdawg (Aug 16, 2012)

Awesome Scott!  I like the guard with the spacers!  Good looking knife - tip to butt cap!


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 17, 2012)

Niceun Scotty!
Seem to be doing more stick tangs lately.......you know the next step is going ahead and forging them out don't you?


----------



## bg7m (Aug 17, 2012)

That turned out really nice Scott


----------



## nkbigdog (Aug 17, 2012)

One of your finest Scott Congrats 

You need to go to the Campfire forum to reply to neck knife taken at Blast by a Big Guy!!


----------



## Blue grass in Georgia (Aug 17, 2012)

I like it Scott, had a hankerin to make something in stag lately myself. Great job, Danny


----------



## sharpeblades (Aug 17, 2012)

Great job,I like the coin in the crown


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 17, 2012)

Classy lookin` knife.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you all gentlemen. Just wanted to do something a little nicer to go to The guild show. Scott


----------



## Sugar Plum (Aug 17, 2012)

Ohhhhhh! I really like that coin in the handle. Gives it a nice touch. Fine lookin' knife!


----------



## MoblMec (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks Great Scott.
Looks like your back 100%
MoblMec


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Aug 17, 2012)

WOW. That is one sweet looking knife.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks folks.


----------



## blademan (Aug 17, 2012)

Great job Scott,very nice work


----------



## serving1Lord (Aug 17, 2012)

Man, that is one beautiful knife. Great job.


----------



## jbrooker (Aug 17, 2012)

Good job I like it alot


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 17, 2012)

MoblMec said:


> Looks Great Scott.
> Looks like your back 100%
> MoblMec





Maybe not 100 % , but close.

I accidently stuck my thumb in the bandsaw last week. It made a mess , but its healing good now , if i  can just not use it too much when in the shop. 



Thanks for the kind words folks. Scott


----------



## BBQOutdoors77 (Aug 18, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!!!  I want one!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 18, 2012)

I just happen to have another one in the works. Just say the word and its yours. Scott


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 18, 2012)

Wipe the blood off real good! 

Brother, little shop tip: 
Just use a scrap piece of wood to check the sharpness and speed on your saws.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 18, 2012)

wasnt the wood cutting saw thank goodness. It was the metal saw. I think it being slower speed and a finer tooth blade , it didnt cut near as deep.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 18, 2012)

Still.......OW!


----------



## dragonflyoutdoors (Aug 19, 2012)

ouch,  be careful man.  great lookin blade sir,  great for a peanut butter spreader.


----------



## godogs57 (Aug 19, 2012)

First class work there.....beautiful!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 19, 2012)

Thank you folks. I thank you all for the comments that you give, they sure do make a guy feel good about something that you make with your hands. Scott


----------



## arcame (Aug 20, 2012)

chain maile gloves ?


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 20, 2012)

arcame said:


> chain maile gloves ?


----------



## rjcruiser (Aug 20, 2012)

Beautiful.  Love the shape of the blade and the curve of the handle.

Amazing how it flows.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## Anvil Head (Aug 21, 2012)

"chain maile gloves ?"
How's that gonna help? He said it was a metal cutting bandsaw. ;p


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 21, 2012)

I think it might have helped some.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Aug 22, 2012)

That sir is one of the finest knifes Iv'e ever seen.


----------



## boneboy96 (Aug 22, 2012)

How did I miss this post?   Beautiful job Scott!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen. 

Bone, you musta been sleepin.


----------



## Nastytater (Aug 23, 2012)

Very nice job. I like that.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## steve campbell (Aug 24, 2012)

That is a beauty.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## marknga (Aug 25, 2012)

Scott that is a beautiful knife. Well done.
Something about the stag... just love them.


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## Head East (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice work.  Nice touch with the silver dollar


----------



## OconeeDan (Aug 28, 2012)

Very nice Scott!


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 28, 2012)

nice work, really nice work!!


----------



## Keebs (Aug 28, 2012)

sharpeblades said:


> Great job,I like the coin in the crown


Meee toooo!!



Razor Blade said:


> wasnt the wood cutting saw thank goodness. It was the metal saw. I think it being slower speed and a finer tooth blade , it didnt cut near as deep.


 Ouch!!!!


----------



## Razor Blade (Aug 28, 2012)

Keebs , you aint kidding , ouch. I shoulda got some pics . It is doing good now. Healing up well.

Thanks folks for the kind words.


----------



## SapeloJoeBro (Sep 6, 2012)

That knife is a work of art. Beautiful and love the end of the handle. I know you are proud as you should be.


----------



## Razor Blade (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes sir sapelo, when they turn out that nice , i just have to smile inside. Thank you , Scott


----------



## Dovebuster33 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice. I especially like the bolster work.


----------

